# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Ταξιδεύοντας - Journeying > Εμπειρίες  απο ταξίδι  με πλοίο >  Καραβολατρικό ταξίδι Θεσσαλονίκη-Λήμνος-Μυτιλήνη-Χίος-Πειραιάς με το Λισσός

## douzoune

Όταν έλαβα το πρώτο e-mail και είδα ταυτόχρονα την ανακοίνωση της συνάντησης του n@utilia.gr στις 21/3 άρχισα να σκέφτομαι ότι έφτασε η στιγμή να παρευρεθώ και εγώ σε μία από τις συναντήσεις και να γνωρίσω μερικά από τα εκλεκτά μέλη αυτής της όμορφης παρέας στην οποία έχω συμπληρώσει ένα χρόνο και κάτι. Οι υποχρεώσεις αρκετές...οπότε υπήρχαν αρκετοί ενδοιασμοί!!! Περνούσαν οι μέρες και το τοπίο άρχισε να ξεκαθαρίζει...σημαντικό ρόλο σε αυτό έπαιξαν δύο καλοί φίλοι, ο Akis_Dionisis και ο Giovanaut οι οποίοι ανέλαβαν να με ψήσουν!!!  :Very Happy:  (Όχι πως ήθελα και πολύ....έτοιμος ήμουν!!! :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: ) Την Τετάρτη 17/3 η απόφαση είχε ληφθεί... έμενε να κλείσω το εισιτήριο της επιστροφής (σιδηροδρομικώς). Οι 31 συνολικά ώρες ταξιδιού δεν μας ανησυχούσαν καθόλου μα καθόλου!!!!

Αφού συναντηθήκαμε με τον Akis_Dionysis στην Θεσσαλονίκη, επιβιβαστήκαμε στο Λισσός λίγο πριν τις 12 τα μεσάνυχτα. Τακτοποιηθήκαμε αμέσως και κατεβήκαμε στον καταπέλτη παρέα με καλούς φίλους. Το ρολόι έδειξε 1.00 μετά τα μεσάνυχτα...έφτασε η ώρα της αναχώρησης μας...

Πρώτος σταθμός μας η Λήμνος....το ρολόι δείχνει 9 και κάτι.Αν και κοιμηθήκαμε ελάχιστα...ήμασταν ξύπνιοι από νωρίς για να απολαύσουμε την μανούβρα του καπετάν Διαμαντή...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87597
Με το που δένει το πλοίο αποφασίζουμε μια γρήγορη βόλτα με τον ¶κη στο λιμάνι
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87600
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87601
Εκεί συναντάμε και τον ακούραστο εργάτη της γραμμής Λήμνος-¶γιος Ευστράτιος, το Αιολίς
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87603

----------


## douzoune

Αφήνουμε πίσω μας την όμορφη Λήμνο....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87606
και βάζουμε πλώρη για την πατρίδα μου...την όμορφη Μυτιλήνη!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87607
ο καιρός ιδανικός για μια τέτοια κρουαζιέρα....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87611
Έφτασε η ώρα να περιπλανηθούμε στο πλοίο και να το γνωρίσουμε καλύτερα....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87609

----------


## douzoune

3,5 ώρες περίπου αργότερα βρισκόμαστε λίγο πριν τα στενά Μυτιλήνης-Τουρκίας...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87615
Κατά την είσοδο μας συναντάμε αυτό το όμορφο χωριό της Τουρκίας...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87616
1,5 ώρα αργότερα αρχίζουμε να βλέπουμε πια την πόλη της Μυτιλήνης!!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87619
Η αρχόντισσα είναι στο λιμάνι και μας περιμένει!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87620

----------


## douzoune

Πλησιάζοντας βλέπουμε το ¶γαλμα της Ελευθερίας...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87627
Μπαίνουμε σιγά-σιγά στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87622
Περνάμε τον πράσινο...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87626
και συναντάμε την αρχόντισσα...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87623
καθώς επίσης και τον Αρχάγγελο...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87625

----------


## douzoune

και ενώ απολαμβάνουμε την μανούβρα του καπετάν Διαμαντή...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87632
Φωτογραφίζουμε την πόλη....
Εδώ ο εσωτερικός λιμένας...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87634
Η παντόφλα Konstantinos G. της εταιρείας Costar Lines συνδέει την Μυτιλήνη με το Δικελί...Δυστυχώς λόγω οικονομικών προβλημάτων της εταιρείας παραμένει δεμένο στο λιμάνι εδώ και αρκετό διάστημα...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87636

----------


## douzoune

Οι 2,5 ώρες παραμονής του πλοίου στο λιμάνι μας δίνουν την δυνατότητα να κάνουμε μια μικρή βόλτα στην πόλη και να καταλήξουμε στο εμπορικό λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης...
Αρχάγγελος
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87638
Μυτιλήνη
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87640
Λισσός
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87639
Μυτιλήνη και Λισσός
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87641

----------


## douzoune

Οι 2,5 ώρες πέρασαν γρήγορα....έπρεπε να επιστρέψουμε στο πλοίο για την συνέχεια του ταξιδιού μας....
Αφήνουμε πίσω μας λοιπόν την πανέμορφη Μυτιλήνη....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87644
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87645
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87646
και βάζουμε πλώρη για την Χίο...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87647

----------


## douzoune

Σε 3 ώρες και κάτι βρισκόμαστε στην Χίο....
Μετά από μια σπέσιαλ μανούβρα του καπετάν Διαμαντή...αποφασίζουμε να κατεβούμε για μια γρήγορη βόλτα στην προκυμαία της πόλης...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87650
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87651
Η παραμονή μας στην Χίο κρατάει περίπου στα 3 τέταρτα...γρήγορα πίσω στο πλοίο και αναχώρηση στις 10
Το ξημέρωμα μας βρίσκει να έχουμε πιαστεί κυριολεκτικά στον ύπνο ...ο καλός καιρός μας βοήθησε να φτάσουμε νωρίτερα από το αναμενόμενο. Μας βγήκε και η κούραση όλου του ταξιδιού και έτσι χάσαμε την είσοδο στον Πειραιά...
Οι πρώτες εικόνες που βγάλαμε...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87662
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87663
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87664

----------


## douzoune

Το μεγαλύτερο ταξίδι που έχω πραγματοποιήσει μέχρι στιγμής έφτασε στο τέλος του. Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον καπετάν Διαμαντή, στο πλήρωμα γέφυρας καθώς και σε όλο το υπόλοιπο πλήρωμα του πλοίου για όλα όσα έκαναν για εμάς. Καλά ταξίδια και καλές θάλασσες να έχουν. Ένα ευχαριστώ επίσης στον φίλο μου τον Akis_Dionysis για την τέλεια παρέα του και σε όλους τους φίλους που ήταν μαζί μας νοερά σε αυτό το ταξίδι και μας νοιάζονταν (ξέρουν αυτοί...  :Wink:  :Very Happy:  )

Ελπίζω να σας άρεσε αυτό το μίνι αφιέρωμα και να μην σας κούρασα!!!

----------


## Leo

Θεωρώ ότι δεν ήταν μίνι, ήταν ένα ταξίδι που λίγοι απολαμβάνουν και εσείς σταθήκατε πολύ τυχεροί που απολάυστε την μπουνάτσα σε όλο της τπο μεγαλείο. Ευχαρσιτούμε που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας το ταξίδι σου και ευχόμαστε και σ άλλα με το καλό.... Να μην σχολιάσω το φωτογραφικό υλικό ε? Έχει υπογραφή και είναι γνωστό σε όλους τι αημαίνει αυτό.  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

Μπράβο...πολύ καλό αφιέρωμα!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Πραγματικά μεγάλο ταξίδι και άκρως ταξιδιάρικες εικόνες ! Μπράβο Δημήτρη ! Ήταν φοβερό... Εύχομαι πάντα τέτοια !  :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτική ιδέα μετακίνησης, για να έρθεις στη συνάντηση  :Very Happy: 
Και πολύ καλό ρεπορτάζ!

----------


## Trakman

Πολύ όμορφες εικόνες Δημήτρη!!!! Σου εύχομαι να'σαι καλά να επαναλάβεις πολλά ακόμα τέτοια ταξίδια!!!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Σας ζηλεύω που είσασταν εκει!!!!

----------


## douzoune

Ευχαριστώ όλους σας για τα καλά σας λόγια!!! Χαίρομαι που σας άρεσε!!!
Όσοι ζηλέψατε μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε να το επαναλάβουμε με μεγαλύτερη παρέα  :Wink:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Εγώ σαν *Akis_Dionisis*, δεν έχω να προσθέσω τίποτα το αξιόλογο, ούτε από φωτογραφίες, ούτε από αφήγηση για το πως ήταν το ταξίδι μας...

*Με τον Douzoune φτιάξαμε και γίναμε το αχτύπητο στη κυριολεξία δίδυμμο σε όλη τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού μας...
* 
Το μόνο που θα πω είναι πως όλα ήταν *Τ Έ Λ Ε Ι Α!!!!!

*Το πλήρωμα? Απίστευτο φοβερό, εξυπηρετικό, φιλικό και με πολύ χαβαλέ...

Ενημερωτικά σας λέω ότι την επόμενη φορά θα κουβαλάω κι εγώ μαζί μου ένα νεροπίστολο...:mrgreen:




*Κλείνοντας θα πω και κάτι τελευταίο...

* Το αχτύπητο δίδυμμο *

Akis_Dionisis  -  Douzoune 

*σύντομα θα κάνει το replay αυτού του ταξιδιού... :Cool: 



Όποιος ζηλεύει.. 
Ζήλια ζήλια ζήλια.....

----------


## Tsikalos

Το 2003 είχα αντίστοιχη εμπειρία αν και λίγο μικτρότερη Λήμνο-Πειραία
Τότε ενώ είχα ανέβει με αεροπλάνο, είχα ζητήσει αν και μου έδιναν τσάμπα αεροπορικό επιστροφής να πληρώσω εισητήριο με καμπίνα (κάτω απ' το γκάράζ) και να επιστρέψω με το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ. Όντως το μεγαλύτερης διάρκειας ταξίδι που είχα κάνει κι έχω κάνει με πλοίο μέχρι στιγμής. Ήταν μοναδική ευκαρία τουλάχιστον να δω λίγο Χίο Μυτιλήνη που δεν είχα πάει ποτέ και είναι κομματάκι δύσκολο να πας από Κρήτη. Έτσι άδραξα την ευκαιρία...
Έφτασα μετά τις 5 ώρες στη Μυτιλήνη, κι αφού η turkcell φρόντισε να με καλοσωρίζει στην Τουρκία!!! και σε κάποια στιγμή στη μία άκρη του καραβιού είχα ελληνικό σήμα(δε λέω εταιρεία)  και από την άλλη turkcell Έκανα τη σύντομη βόλτα στην Ερμού-άγιο θεράποντα, αγορά ούζου και ξαναανέβηκα στο πλοίο.
Ξεκινήσαμε για Χίο. Εκεί φτάνοντας κατάλαβα πόσο δύσκολο λιμάνι είναι και γινόταν πραγματικά χαμός από κόσμο που περίμενε να ανέβει για να επιστρέψει αρχές Σεπτέμβρη. Απόλαυσα τη Μαστιχόπιτά μου κι επέστρεψα στην καμπίνα μου, Πλέον το ενδιαφέρον εστιαζόταν στον Πειραία, λιμάνι οικείο σε μένα. Περιμέναμε τα πλοιάρια να μπουν -βγουν κι αράξαμε.
Πιο αναλυτικά η "περιπέτεια'  αυτή έχει καταγραφεί σε σχετικό γράμμα που είχα γράψει σε μία φίλη τότε για να τις περιγράψω το ταξίδι, σχεδόν on-line που δεν μπορούσε να έρθει. Φυσικά και δεν έχω αντίγραφο όμως. τότε δεν υπήρχε αυτό το φόρουμ...

----------


## baggoz

Lemnos. A re paidia m leipei to nhsi m. m eferes wraies eikones

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Μπραβο φιλε douzoune.Εξαιρετικες εικονες και πολυ καλη περιγραφη.Σου ευχομαι να κανεις παντα τετοια ταξιδια.Ταξιδεψα και εγω μαζι σου σε αυτο το υπεροχο ταξιδι.Μπραβο σου.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστούμε που μας μας έκανες να ταξιδέψουμε και εμείς μαζί σου, μέσα από τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες σου και την περιγραφή σου!! Να είσαι πάντα καλά και πάντα τέτοια!*

----------


## Iren

Γεια σας
Πράγματι είστε τυχεροί που κάνατε αυτό το ταξίδι. Ευχαριστώ που το μοιραστήκατε μαζί μας

----------

